# Clen+t3+ winstrol, tren or test cyp?



## VonEric (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats the gear i have, minus the clen i still need to get. So my question is what should i use with the clen and t3? The tren the winn or test? And how long should i run them?

Mid 30's 5'11 230 at prob about 23% BF

The goal is to lose body fat. Yes im eating clean already and doing about 30 min of cardio a day.

Would appreciate any help


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2011)

tren with no test=bad time


----------



## tgarza (Feb 17, 2011)

test. hear me


----------



## VonEric (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess i should be more clear. Im doing the T3 and clen just wondering which ONE would be better to stack with it. The test the winny or the tren?


----------



## ROID (Feb 18, 2011)

you can never go wrong with test and tren.

Especially if you are looking to lose a few % BF. 

I see a run with Tren coming around May.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 18, 2011)

VonEric said:


> I guess i should be more clear. Im doing the T3 and clen just wondering which ONE would be better to stack with it. The test the winny or the tren?


 
test or none at all


----------



## VonEric (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok.. so how much a week and how long should i run it with the t3 and clen



Diesel618 said:


> test or none at all


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 18, 2011)

have you run any cycles prior to this one? Everyone reacts differently to test. I've seen anywhere from 250-750 mg's/week for first cycles. Test prop would be your best bet for this cycle, and I'd probably start at 100 mg EOD which would come out to roughly 350 mg's/week. You already have it though so whatever ester you have on hand can be used. I only respond this way since you asked which ONE compound you should use. 

If it were me...I'd hit it as follows

Weeks 1-8:
Test prop - 100 mg ED (700 mg/week)
Tren A - 50 mg's ED (350 mg/week)

Weeks 3-8:
Winny - 50 mg's ED (350 mg/week)


----------



## VonEric (Feb 20, 2011)

Haven't done a cycle in years. Would this be ok?

1-8 weeks: 250mg of Test C
3-8 Weeks: 50 mgs of Winny ED
Any suggestions on running the T3 and clen for those 8 weeks?

Also thinking about running 2-3 iu's of gh for about 5 months. Should i run it after or would it be ok to run with above cycle?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 20, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Haven't done a cycle in years. Would this be ok?
> 
> 1-8 weeks: 250mg of Test C
> 3-8 Weeks: 50 mgs of Winny ED
> ...




No...you need to at least double your test dose.



/V


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok this trend is off lol one person says one thing the other says another. But its people views. I say a cut stack it has little tren masteron and test in it eveyone wins


----------



## VonEric (Feb 22, 2011)

ROID said:


> you can never go wrong with test and tren.
> 
> Especially if you are looking to lose a few % BF.
> 
> I see a run with Tren coming around May.



How would you run it?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dude, just run the Cyp at 500mg a week along with your T3/Clen.

If your training and nutrition are on point then there is absolutely no reason why you shouldn't enjoy that cycle...

Gotta keep it simple...


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 22, 2011)

id like to know as well im thinks of something like yours instead of starting another thread just like this one we can learn together
1-12 500 test e
1-4 50mg dbol
10-14 winny
1-18 .25 arim
heres where it gets tricky i want to add clen and i'm unsure of the winny dose since everything else as for pct im gunna got clomid 100 100 75 50 annd keep nova on hand.
hope we can both get the answers we need, thanks all


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Thats the gear i have, minus the clen i still need to get. So my question is what should i use with the clen and t3? The tren the winn or test? And how long should i run them?
> 
> Mid 30's 5'11 230 at prob about 23% BF
> 
> ...




add also ketofen with your mix of clen+t3 cycle

this clenbuterol stack (clen+t3+ketofen) will push your body to the limit of its fat burning capabilities.

*The Clenbuterol *will raise your bodies temperature and heartrate, therefore burning more calories per hour. Normally your body will not get any effect from Clenbuterol after 3 weeks, but this is why we take it with Ketotifen.

*The Ketotifen* will keep your Beta 2 receptors in good shape, meaning you can use Clenbuterol for longer up to 6 weeks. (Clenbuterol can not safely be used for longer than 3 weeks, without a 3 week break, unless you are using Ketotifen daily from the second week).

*The T3* will stimulate your thyroid increasing your metabolism.

This is an example of 9 Week Cycle

The Clenbuterol is taken every day, in the morning, from week 1 to week 6.
The Ketotifen is taken everyday, before bed, in weeks 2-6
The T3 Cytomel is taken everyday in weeks 1-3 & 7-9 (giving you 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off, 3 weeks on)

*An extra *

Ketotifen take 2 tablets a day everyday before bed from week 2-6.
The thing to remember about Ketotifen is that is makes you drowsy and you should not take it in the morning or before driving your car. 

*Taking Ketotifen DOES NOT MEAN YOU CAN DO T3 FOR LONGER THAN 3 WEEKS, YOU CAN NEVER DO T3 FOR LONGER THAN 3 WEEKS.*


----------

